# fishing trip to the jetties 6-28-14



## tunerx (Aug 8, 2010)

planning a fishing trip to the jetties 6-28-14
looking for a couple guys to come along and cover gas
leaving Galveston Yacht Basin at 6:30am (weather permitting)


----------



## tunerx (Aug 8, 2010)

Or to that rig North East of the jetties


----------



## Ranger373V (Jun 26, 2011)

PM sent...


----------

